# Impossible de lire les vidéos d'Arte



## eloetlio (31 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
je suis novice sur ce site et chez Mac; le problème est le suivant: lorsque je clique sur une vidéo d'Arte, celle-ci débute, mais après quelques secondes, l'image disparaît, et le son continue. Ensuite, vient se superposer le son sur celui déjà existant, avec un décalage.
J'ai d'abord contacté Apple care, mais pas de solutions ( il fallait encore les contacter et vu le prix de la communication...); le centre me proposait de tout réinstaller.
je pouvais les lire il y a peu...il faut soulignre également que j'ai contacté Apple Care pour un problème d'envoi de photos à partir d'iPhoto.
merci de m'aiguiller


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

bonjour
un peu de precision 
Quel OS?
Tu as bien le dernier flash et le dernier flip4mac?
tu passes bien  par firefox?

tu parles de quelles vdéos arte?
( il y en a a divers endroits)
celle d'arte +7?


----------



## eloetlio (31 Mai 2008)

merci de répondre aussi vite !
il s'agit du OS X 10.5.2. le dernier flash ainsi que flip 4 mac sont bien installés; par contre je ne passe pas par Firefox; mais j'ai essayé sur les conseils de l'apple care avec firefox, même résultat !. j'ai également essayé en ouvrant une autre session.
et il s'agit des vidéos bien des vidéos 'arte +7 ( dans vidéos et podcast )


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2008)

hmmm
et ils t'ont pas dit de mettre ton OS à jour?
(10.5.3)

par ailleurs il est parfois pas facile de pister les dernieres versions flash et flip4mac
Flip4Mac WMV 2.2.0.49R
(de  mi mai 2008)


----------



## divoli (31 Mai 2008)

eloetlio a dit:


> bonjour,
> (...) le centre me proposait de tout réinstaller.


Ah, les c*ns ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







eloetlio a dit:


> ... mais j'ai essayé sur les conseils de l'apple care avec firefox, même résultat !


Faut dire que Safari, ils ne maitrisent pas trop... 






Bon, sérieusement, c'est du flash. Chez moi, cela fonctionne parfaitement avec Firefox. Je te conseille de télécharger et d'installer la màj OS 10.5.3 combo (en espérant que tu as l'ADSL).


----------



## eloetlio (1 Juin 2008)

encore merci pour les réponses...je viens de tenter d'installer 10.5.3, mais je ne parviens pas à l'installer sur le Macintosh HD ( le volume ne requiert pas les conditions requises pour cette mise à jour !)
et pourquoi pouvais je lire ces vidéos et plus maintenant ?


----------



## divoli (1 Juin 2008)

Répare les autorisations, en utilisant l'_Utilitaire de disque_ qui se trouve dans le dossier Applications.

Répare le disque, et rédémarrant sur le DVD de Leopard;
- met le DVD dans le lecteur,
- redémarre en maintenant la touche C enfoncée,
- Sélectionne la langue, puis dans la barre de menu: _Utilitaires / Utilitaire de disque_.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

ce bug mise à jour  10.5.3 est évoqué sur le web
chez certains l'installation manuelle en allant chercher soit même le fichier passe
c'est là
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


----------



## eloetlio (1 Juin 2008)

malgré la restauration, même réponse au moment du choix de l'emplacement!
sinon, j'arrive à lire les vidéos arte+7 après une manip: mettre en lecture, ça s'arrête, attendre remettre en lecture...c'est pas très binaire mais ça fonctionne !par contre de na pas réussir à installer la version.3 de OS m'embête !


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

eloetilio
peut etre est ce un souci du "buffering de flash" qui n'est pas réglable
 ( c'est à dire le temps que les données arrivent  est parfois trop court-plus court que le temps de lecture)

une bidouille classique
 attendre un moment avant de commencer et surveiller la barre de chargement
(mettre sur pause ca marche , ca depend des sites)


----------



## eloetlio (1 Juin 2008)

pascalformac,
en fait c'est téléchargé correctement, mais quand je veux l'installer en cliquant d'abord sur le paquet et que je suis la procédure d'installation ( acceptation de licence...) au moment de choisir la destination, , et seul s'offre le disque macintosh HD, celui-ci est représenté avec un point d'exclamation rouge disant que je ne peux pas installer la mise à jour sur ce volume. car il ne remplit pas les conditions requises pour cette mise à jour.
j'espère que je suis assez clair, je ne suis pas toujours très sûr de mes manips...merci de votre compréhension


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

Attends moi je parlais des videos en ligne pas du souci 10.5.3

pour ce souci là tu voies ca sur un sujet...10.5.3
y en a plusieurs

edit
il n'y aucun sujet sur ce souci là avec la 10.5.3
autant le créer ca servira à d'autres


----------



## eloetlio (2 Juin 2008)

ok...donc ça fonctionne bizarrement mais ça fonctionne! et vaut il mieux passer par safari ou par firefox? et si c'est par le second, pourquoi? ( et je vais donc créer un autre sujet pour le problème de destination de la mise à jour
merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

eloetlio a dit:


> ok...donc ça fonctionne bizarrement mais ça fonctionne! et vaut il mieux passer par safari ou par firefox? et si c'est par le second, pourquoi?


bah , cherche pas à comprendre
pragmatiquement on constate que des sites sont parfois codés bizarres et soit sont ouvertement non compatibles Safari ( et c'est parfois indiqué sur le site)
soit c'est pas indiqué et ca marche mieux sur Firefox
( ou parfois l'inverse)
C'est pourquoi il est recommandé d'avoir plusieurs navigateurs differents ( au minimum Safari et Firefox voire d'autres)
et de passer par celui qui "rend le mieux" en cas de souci avec un site


-
pour le sujet leopard
tu fais ca dans section OS X 
Ppas dans cette section qui est l'accueil  qui en theorie n'est que pour traiter ce qui est indiqué c'est à dire ca:


> Comment et où poser votre question ? Des remarques sur MacGeneration ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juin 2008)

Chez moi AUCUN souci avec ARTE (MacOS X 10.4.11 et Safari 3.1.1) même en haute qualité


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

tiens, remy,  cette émission me dit quelque chose..
wiiiizzzz

-
Concernant le probleme de eloetlio
on verra si ca persiste après redressement de l'OS

( sans doute que ce sera réglé sauf si y a des bizarreries  divers avec le Mac, ce serait pas de bol mais ca arrive)


----------

